# less than 90*inside corner?



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

how do you guys tackle ?its not quite a 90.. maybe a 75* 

thanks for any tips


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

the best options on the market :yes:

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/drywall-accessories/corner-beads/mud-set-beads/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you cant get your hands on TT Products . Ultraflex No-coat 4.50 will work.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

How about Mud Set Flat Tearaway then you only have to finish one side


----------



## eric.vancou (Sep 2, 2015)

Paper tape, finish it by hand one side at the time.or Use a adjustable inside angle trowel. It takes more time, but by the time you go to your supply store and come back , the job will be donne. I personally always carry a roll of flex bead around. Doesn't take much room and it's always handy. I prefer Nocoat


----------

